# Ford LGT 125 mower belt routing



## Ginny (May 15, 2016)

I have this awesome little tractor, the son in law took everything off last year for the mower deck, I am trying to put it back on blind, and could use some help with the belt routing. Pictures or a drawing would be great
Thanks
http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27672&stc=1&d=1463284731


----------



## dualresponse (May 2, 2016)

That is a nice tractor. 

For the belt- Is the "mule" drive installed? It consist of two pulleys which are located in the front of the tractor under the engine. Also, Do you have the drive belt?

The setup is fairly simple. The belt runs off the front PTO off the front of the engine, around the mule drive pulleys, and back to the mower deck pulley.


----------



## dualresponse (May 2, 2016)

Looking at your pictures again- it appears the mule drive WAS in place when those pics were taken


----------



## Ginny (May 15, 2016)

yes, looks just like that, I am just struggling with how to get the belt in there correctly, do you take something apart? Thank you for helping, Ginny


----------



## dualresponse (May 2, 2016)

It takes some fidgetting to get the belt around all the pulleys. With the mule wheels installed, the belt WILL go around them without disassembling, but it takes some coaxing. You need to get the belt around


----------



## Ginny (May 15, 2016)

Thanks, I will try again when it stops raining


----------



## dualresponse (May 2, 2016)

good luck. It will go. Also- the pto pulley on the engine has 2 wheels. Use the larger one. Another tip which may or may not be relevant- you mentioned rain. Keep the tractor inside, or at very least under a good cover. Yours is in great condition. Leaving the mower deck outdoors will rust it though in short order. Water will collect/get under the belt cover and destroy it from the inside out. Water also likes to get into the gas tank through the little hole in the gas cap. That causes all sorts of problems. Keep it dry!!!!


----------

